# SC1 - Source Certain International



## System (24 October 2022)

Source Certain International Limited was established with the aim of supporting the development of transparent and trusted supply chains for natural resources, encompassing (amongst other things) food, fibre and minerals. The Company has two main business offerings, being:

provenance science services, via its proprietary verification solution known as TSW Trace®, that operates primarily in the supply chain market and provides solutions to clients in respect to the challenges they face in delivering supply chain transparency and integrity; and
forensic and analytical services, that provides analytical chemistry, forensic science, and mineral and exploration services to clients.
The Company has developed TSW Trace into a solution that can deliver verification or determination of provenance for products across sectors such as agriculture, seafood, cannabis, precious metals, textiles and pharmaceuticals. TSW Trace can be utilised to analyse, and chemically test, materials to verify the authenticity of the products provenance. The ability to verify provenance is increasingly relevant with increased interest in origin-based claims.

It is anticipated that SC1 will list on the ASX during November 2022.









						<<strong>Scientific provenance verification</strong> for agriculture, seafood, mining and resource sectors.
					

We are Australia’s leading provenance testing service, with our globally significant origin verification solution developed over the last 40 years.




					www.sourcecertain.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 October 2022)

*Listing date*02 November 2022 ; 12:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.sourcecertain.com/
Ph: +61 8 6191 0608*Principal Activities*Provenance science services and forensic and analytical services*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SC1*Capital to be Raised*$7,000,000*Expected offer close date*12 October 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Peloton Capital Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)


----------

